# Cool looking channel cat!



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught yesterday at Lake Loramie, about 6 lbs or so, was as Black and white as could be!



















Put up a great fight though so very healthy and released as always!

Salmonid


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is a cool lookin fork, nice job!


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Never seen one like that. Cool channel!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

never seen coloring like that..it almost looks like it got splattered in mud

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

I caught one Friday night that was light colored but has spots all over him almost like a Dalmatian dog would have. I will try to add the picture tonight when I home from work. It is really similar to this one except not as many spots.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

